# Our New 280rs



## Arke (Aug 3, 2009)

Took delivery yesterday of our new 280RS! We purchased through Lakeshore when our local dealer said they couldn't get a 2010 model for 4 to 6 weeks, (not to mention they were about $3k higher than Lakeshore). Looking forward to getting it out this weekend!









I think this forum is great and I've enjoyed reading through the different posts and threads. Great information for Outback owners!

Chris


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

CONGRATULAIONS on yoiur new TT and welcome!


----------

